# Mundstück Deuter vs. Camelbak



## thomaask (29. Mai 2008)

hallo,
welches mundstück würdet ihr empfehlen im bezug auf handhabung, funktionalität, haltbarkeit, dichtheit etc.

mein händler emphielt mir camelbak, da die wohl länger halten als deuter. die von deuter würden aber nach ca. einem jahr, wenn man bissl drauf rumgekaut hat nicht mehr funtionieren. das von camelbak hätte er aber schon seit 4 jahren und funtioniert immer noch.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen gesammelt ?

thomas


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2008)

ich weiss nicht genau, wo der unterschied zwischen handhabung und funktionalität bzw. haltbarkeit und dichtheit sein soll, aber davon abgesehen - ganz klar und ohne diskussion: camelbak. 

besser zum trinken und hält ewig. 

die von deuter sind mir bisher alle früher oder später undicht geworden. 
(allerdings find ich die deuter-blase besser. also kombineren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2008)

@ dubbel
was ist z.b. an den deuter blasen besser im gegensatz zu camelbak ?


----------



## Schiky (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin ne Zeit den Camelback meines Bruders gefahren und das Mundstück hat mich wirklich überzeugt! Von den anderen Herstellern hört man eher mal von Problemen, ich würde dir also zu Camelback raten!


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Mai 2008)

Naja, hab ein Deuter und auch keine Probleme. Ich denke sowas kommt immer auf die Handhabung an. Denke aber mal das Camelback mindestens genauso gut ist.
Frage mich nur wie manche Leute auf Mundstücken rumkauen müssen, damit die so kaputt gehn...


----------



## flyingscot (29. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von @dubbel an:

Die Trinkblase von Deuter ist wirklich praktisch mit dem Falzverschluss. Nur das Mundstück ist mir in ca. 1.5Jahren dreimal kaputtgegangen. Nun nutze ich das Camelbak-Mundstück an der Deuter-Blase seit 1 Jahr: perfekt und kein blödes Gedröppel wie bei Deuter.


----------



## _Stefanie_ (29. Mai 2008)

DEUTERBAK

Blase von Deuter, Mundstück Camelbak, Staubkappe von Deuter. 
Blase leicht zu reinigen, Mundstück tropft nicht und hält dicht, Mundstückkappe von Deuter gegen Staub. 

Stefanie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2008)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> DEUTERBAK
> 
> Blase von Deuter, Mundstück Camelbak, Staubkappe von Deuter.
> Blase leicht zu reinigen, Mundstück tropft nicht und hält dicht, Mundstückkappe von Deuter gegen Staub.
> ...



  Genau diese Combi ist das einzig Wahre! Die Blase von Deuter ist sowohl einfacher zu reinigen als auch leichter dicht zu machen. Lasche drüber und fertig. Die Deuter Blasen muss man zuschrauben wie Tier, sonst suppt´s raus oder sie sind leicht unten mal undicht. Die alten mit dem Stoff außen waren noch etwas besser als die Neueren. Dann hol dir aber gleich das Mundstück, das man verriegeln kann, denn jeder stellt mal seinen Rucksack aufs Mundstück und ärgert sich über die Sauerei, die dabei entsteht, vor allem im Auto. Ich hab meine Deuter-Blase schon seit 2003 und sie hat noch kein Problem.


----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2008)

@ pfadfinderin
du meinst sicher die camelbak blase, die man zu schrauben muss, oder ?

wie ist das mit dem plastikgeschmack ?
bei tests soll der streamer wegen "zu hoher Schadstoffbelastung" durchgefallen sein


----------



## flyingscot (29. Mai 2008)

thomaask schrieb:


> wie ist das mit dem plastikgeschmack ?
> bei tests soll der streamer wegen "zu hoher Schadstoffbelastung" durchgefallen sein



Konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Völlig neutraler Geschmack, im Gegensatz zu diversen Bikeflaschen.


----------



## mischuer (29. Mai 2008)

ich auch: seit Jahren Deuter Blase und Camelbak Mundstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-sepl (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,
hat einer mal ein Foto, wie die Deuterblase/Schlauch an das Camelbal-Mundstück gedüddelt ist? Die Schlauchdurchmesser sind doch eher ungünstig, oder?

sep


----------



## thomaask (29. Mai 2008)

gute frage, passt das mit der deuter blase und dem camelbak mundstück richtig ?


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2008)

passt das? 
keine ahnung, aber es geht...


----------



## flyingscot (29. Mai 2008)

thomaask schrieb:


> gute frage, passt das mit der deuter blase und dem camelbak mundstück richtig ?



Also ich habe dieses Winkelstück mit Ventil und das Mundstück von Camelbak und das passt völlig problemlos an den Deuter/Source-Schlauch.


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein Camelbak PakTeen - 1,5 Ltr. für meinen Dienstrucksack gekauft und hatte schon nach dem zweiten Mal nutzen ein undichtes Mundstück, dass mich bewässert hat. Gekauft 2004 ungefähr, keine Ahnung, ob da großartig was geändert wurde am Mundstück seit dem.


----------



## patrese993 (29. Mai 2008)

ich habe früher schon Camelbak benutzt, jetzt ne Weile nen Deuter und seit letzter Woche wieder Camelbak - eine Erlösung 

Ich find den Schraubverschluß klasse, die Klemme des Deuter ist nicht immer dicht und zur Reinigung komm ich ganz locker auch durch den größen Schraubverschluß rein.

Die Staubschutzkappe ging mir nebenbei höllisch auf den Senkel. Wenn die mal nicht sauber ausgerichtet sitzt, fängt das Mundstück an zu siffen (kein Sperrhahn)

Natürlich wird eine Kombination aus den Teilen, die man am liebsten mag, die optimale Lösung sein - ist ja genau wie bei Laufradsätzen oder Komplettbikes - Custom rulez
Aber ich muß zugeben, die originale Camelbak Kombi ist für meine Ansprüche optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu Lei (29. Mai 2008)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> DEUTERBAK
> 
> Blase von Deuter, Mundstück Camelbak, Staubkappe von Deuter.
> Blase leicht zu reinigen, Mundstück tropft nicht und hält dicht, Mundstückkappe von Deuter gegen Staub.
> ...



Dies ist aus meiner Sicht die einzig wahre Kombination. Ich habe bereits nach während der ersten Tour mit dem Deuter EXP 12 das Mundstück gegen ein Camelbak umgetauscht, weil es nur getropft hat.


----------



## _Stefanie_ (30. Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Highsider84 (30. Mai 2008)

gegen das tropfen kann man was tun... nach dem trinken einfach den rest zurück in die Blase pusten


----------



## Mu Lei (30. Mai 2008)

Das hat bei meinem Deuter nicht geholfen.

AuÃerdem hilft es nur, wenn auf der Blase kein Druck drauf ist bzw. auf die Blase nichts drÃ¼ckt. Den bekommt man unweigerlich durch das ZurÃ¼ckblasen und auch durch Dinge, die man noch im RÃ¼cksack (Wechsel-T-Shirt, ...) hat. KÃ¶nnte natÃ¼rlich sein, dass das Tropfen hauptsÃ¤chlich bei kleinvolumigen RÃ¼cksÃ¤chen auftritt, die tendenziell voller gepackt werden.

Aber, was solls. Es ist ohnehin mÃ¼ssig, Ã¼ber die Sache zu diskutieren, da die MundstÃ¼cke von Camelback nur um 7,-â¬ kosten. Preiswertere Ersatzteile wird man am Bike kaum finden.


----------



## Spaiky (30. Mai 2008)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> DEUTERBAK
> 
> Blase von Deuter, Mundstück Camelbak, Staubkappe von Deuter.
> Blase leicht zu reinigen, Mundstück tropft nicht und hält dicht, Mundstückkappe von Deuter gegen Staub.
> ...



Genau so habe ich es bei meinen beiden Deuter Rucksäcken auch im Einsatz.
Deuter Blase besser als Camelbak Blase (Reinigung).
Dafür Camelbak Mundstück deutlich besser als Deuter Mundstück.

Habe das Deuter Mundstück einfach abgeschnitten und das Camelbak Mundstück direkt auf den Schlauch  geschoben. Passt perfekt!

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> ...Habe das Deuter Mundstück einfach abgeschnitten und das Camelbak Mundstück direkt auf den Schlauch  geschoben. Passt perfekt!
> 
> Gruß
> Spaiky



Vermute, dass ich das Mundstück auch abschneiden muss, da ich den orangenen 90° Winkel nicht vom Schlauch bekomme!!

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen??


----------



## fissenid (16. Juni 2008)

hallO!

ich habe keine Probleme mehr mit dem Mundstück. Es hat mal getropft, aber da war ein kleines loch im Mundstück und aus dem Grund hat die Blase Luft gezogen und das Mundstück getropft. 
E-Mail an Deuter und es kam ein neues Mundstück mit der Post!!


----------



## Alamo (16. Juli 2008)

Habe gerade mit Deuter gemailt und bekomme jetzt auch sehr kulant ein neues Mundstück (hab den Rucksach auch nur 2 Monate genutzt... und es hat schon getropft). Die Frau meinte allerdings, dass man durch zu festes beißen Löcher in den Silikonmantel vom Ventil macht... hab mal nachgeschaut - und ja, habe ein Loch drin - aber das liegt wohl dran, dass ich nicht so gebissen habe, dass sich diese Plastikfeder zusammendrückt sondern exakt 90° versetzt (ja, ich bin doof ). Wenn das jetzt wieder kaputt geht schaue ich mir mal die Camelbak Ventile an.


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juli 2008)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Vermute, dass ich das Mundstück auch abschneiden muss, da ich den orangenen 90° Winkel nicht vom Schlauch bekomme!!
> 
> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen??




Servus,

ich möchte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Deuter-Mundstück auch weiter geben.

Bin jahrelang nur Camelbak-Blasen gefahren und habe mir jetzt auch mal ne Deuter Blase mit original Schlauch und Mundstück gegönnt.

Mein Fazit:

Blase ist TOP, der Schlauch geht (ist etwas dicker im Durchmesser wie der Camelbak), das Mundstück (nagelneu) hat schon in der Küche getopft 

*Ohne nur einmal drauf gebissen zu haben!!!* 

Da hab ich gleich die Schere genommen und das "Schitt-Teil" abgeschnitten und ein Camelbak-Mundstück drauf gemacht 

Seitdem tropft da nix mehr.

Die Kombination Deuter-Blase und das Mundstück von Camelbak kann ich nur weiter empfehlen  


Viele Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## thomaask (16. Juli 2008)

hallo,

danke für die bisherigen erfahrungen.
ich habe mir einen camelbak gekauft und bin zufrieden mit der blase und dem mundstück.
den rucksack finde ich etwas klein, dafür das er mit 8Liter angegeben ist.
meine freundin hat nun einen deuter. an dem mundstück ist bisher noch nichts negatives zu sagen, aber sie nutzt ihn auch nicht jeden tag. die größe des rucksacks mit 8Liter ist im vergleich zu meinem camelback riesig und irgendwie ist auch die aufteilung besser. vor allem in das helmfach passt auch ein helm rein, nicht wie bei meinem camelback (

gruß
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (16. Juli 2008)

thomaask schrieb:


> meine freundin hat nun einen deuter. an dem mundstück ist bisher noch nichts negatives zu sagen, aber sie nutzt ihn auch nicht jeden tag. die größe des rucksacks mit 8Liter ist im vergleich zu meinem camelback riesig und irgendwie ist auch die aufteilung besser.



Hat sie den Hydro Exp 8 von Deuter? Den habe ich auch - bin sehr zufrieden damit - vor allem auch die Möglichkeit, das Volumen zu vergrößern (dann nennen die das aber 8 + 2L - also 10)

Habe letztens gelesen, dass der auf weibliche Anatomie geschnitten ist... so gut wie der sitzt habe ich offenbar einen weiblichen Rücken ^^


----------



## Thomas_v2 (16. Juli 2008)

Alamo schrieb:


> Habe letztens gelesen, dass der auf weibliche Anatomie geschnitten ist... so gut wie der sitzt habe ich offenbar einen weiblichen Rücken ^^



Ich denke mal eher so weibliche Brüste


----------



## thomaask (16. Juli 2008)

Alamo schrieb:


> Hat sie den Hydro Exp 8 von Deuter? Den habe ich auch - bin sehr zufrieden damit - vor allem auch die Möglichkeit, das Volumen zu vergrößern (dann nennen die das aber 8 + 2L - also 10)
> 
> Habe letztens gelesen, dass der auf weibliche Anatomie geschnitten ist... so gut wie der sitzt habe ich offenbar einen weiblichen Rücken ^^





der hydro exp8 ist die männliche version, das teil für die mädels heißt *hydro exp6 sl*, aber sie hat auch den hydro exp8, weil mein camelbak 8liter haben soll, der schon klein ist und so haben wir uns für den hydro exp 8 entschieden.

gruß
thomas


----------



## Alamo (16. Juli 2008)

Beruhigt mich ja ein biÃchen, dass ich keinen 'MÃ¤dchen'-Rucksack trage 
Die Frauenversion hat auch nur die 2L Blase... Trinken MÃ¤dels weniger? Und kostet dabei nur 5â¬ weniger - ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese ganzen Frauenanatomie Sachen (Bikes, RucksÃ¤cke etc.) ein StÃ¼ck weit Geldmacherei sind...

Ist das ein AnnÃ¤herungsversuch Thomas_v2?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. Juli 2008)

Möchte mal einfach auf ein anderen Thread verweisen, davon abgesehen: Deuterbak rocks! Deuter Blase und Camelbak Mundstück


----------



## Spaiky (16. Juli 2008)

Alamo schrieb:


> Beruhigt mich ja ein bißchen, dass ich keinen 'Mädchen'-Rucksack trage
> Die Frauenversion hat auch nur die 2L Blase... Trinken Mädels weniger? Und kostet dabei nur 5 weniger - ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese ganzen Frauenanatomie Sachen (Bikes, Rucksäcke etc.) ein Stück weit Geldmacherei sind...
> 
> Ist das ein Annäherungsversuch Thomas_v2?



Da muss ich leider widersprechen.
Habe meiner Frau extra den hydro exp6 sl wegen der besseren auf die Anatomie der Frau angepassten Gurte und Polsterung gekauft.
Ich selbst habe den hydro exp12 und meine Frau hatte beide ausprobiert und konnte die kleinen Änderungen sofort feststellen. Sie meinte das sie mit den etwas anders verlaufenden Gurten viel besser (vor allem angenehmer zu tragen) zurecht kommt. Habe es mir auch mal angeschaut und auch ich konnte die Änderungen sehen. Das mit der 2 Liter Blase ist wohl eher deshalb weil die Frauen normalerweise etwas zierlicher gebaut sind und sie dann mit einer 3 Liter Blase und dem damit natürlich deutlich größeren Rucksack etwas komisch daher kommen würden.

Aber es stimmt viel geht in den hydro exp6 sl nicht rein. Da ich aber meinen auch immer dabei habe reicht er um das nötigste wenn sie mal alleine fährt unter zu bringen.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## thomaask (16. Juli 2008)

also meine freundin kommt mit dem deuter hydro exp 8 nicht komisch daher. liegt wohl daran, das der exp6 sl nur ca 3cm kürzer ist als der exp 8. mit dem verlauf der gurte gebe ich dir recht, die sind anders.

frauenspezifische sachen sind teuerer, weil die in kleineren mengen angefertigt werden. also für den hersteller ist es "teuer" 100 damenspezifische dinge zu produzieren, als z.b. 1000 herrenfahrräder. aussdem rüsten die mädels sich nicht so aus, wie wir jungs. also spezielle radhose, trikot etc. im verhältniss gibt es ja auch weniger frauen die richtig rad fahren als männer. die meisten mädels fahren so "sonntags zum bäcker" touren *g*

gruß
thomas


----------



## Spaiky (16. Juli 2008)

thomaask schrieb:


> frauenspezifische sachen sind teuerer, weil die in kleineren mengen angefertigt werden. also für den hersteller ist es "teuer" 100 damenspezifische dinge zu produzieren, als z.b. 1000 herrenfahrräder. aussdem rüsten die mädels sich nicht so aus, wie wir jungs. also spezielle radhose, trikot etc. im verhältniss gibt es ja auch weniger frauen die richtig rad fahren als männer. die meisten mädels fahren so "sonntags zum bäcker" touren *g*
> 
> gruß
> thomas



genau diesen Punkt habe ich vergessen...


----------



## thomaask (16. Juli 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> genau diesen Punkt habe ich vergessen...




macht ja nix 

gruß
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leuchte81 (19. Juli 2008)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> DEUTERBAK
> 
> Blase von Deuter, Mundstück Camelbak, Staubkappe von Deuter.
> Blase leicht zu reinigen, Mundstück tropft nicht und hält dicht, Mundstückkappe von Deuter gegen Staub.
> ...



Dito!

Beste Kombination.

Ich habe auch nen kleinen Camelbak (Rogue) und finde, dass der relativ schlecht passt, wenn der Trinkpack sehr voll ist. Der Pack ist dann wie ne "Wurst" und macht den Rucksack so unförmig. Der Deuter Streamer wird auch bei vollem Befüllen nicht so unförmig, finde ich. Deshalb werde ich mir demnächst noch nen kleinen Deuter Hydro kaufen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Reddi (19. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr durchgängig Camelback. Einfach zu reinigen (ich fahr dadrin fast nur Zuckerwasser), wenns schimmelt und das Mundstück hat fünf Jahre gehalten...bis ich nen sturz hatte und ein Stein da n loch reingebohrt hat. Leider bin ich erst 15 und habe mit deuter noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Alamo (19. Juli 2008)

leuchte81 schrieb:


> Der Pack ist dann wie ne "Wurst" und macht den Rucksack so unförmig. Der Deuter Streamer wird auch bei vollem Befüllen nicht so unförmig, finde ich. Deshalb werde ich mir demnächst noch nen kleinen Deuter Hydro kaufen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Weiß nicht, wie's mit Camelbak ist, das kenne ich nicht.
Also mein Hydro Exp 8 wird schon recht eng (Gerber Zange, ParkTool-Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, Lappen, Müsliriegel), wenn ich 3L in die Blase mache und drückt dann auch leicht auf den Rücken. Wenn man dann diesen Erweiterungsreißverschluss aufmacht geht's aber.


----------

